# RV fixture modding



## yuandrew (May 12, 2011)

Something I've decided to make to go in a buddy's Popup Camper.











Light started out as a Gustafson AM4012 double dome light from Campingworld. I removed the 12 volt 1141 automotive bulbs and will be using the Bridgelux BXRA-W0402 Warm White. The typical 1141 incandescent bulb puts out somewhere in the neighborhood of 250 lumens drawing about 1.5 amps at 12 volts. With the Bridgelux, I should get nearly twice the light but at half the power consumption. 

I still need to find a small enough LED driver to fit inside the light fixture. Right now for testing, I hijacked one of my Lowes Portfolio LED low voltage landscape lights which has a pretty good 700ma constant-current driver in it. The reflector in the fixture is metal but very thin so I also added a square of aluminum to mount the LED to. It's just stuck on using the "tacky" properties of AS5 thermal paste right now, need to get some actual thermal epoxy soon.


----------



## andersonEE (May 12, 2011)

Cool project. Is that aluminum mounted on white plastic? or painted metal? If plastic, I don't think that small square of aluminum is going to be enough for heatsinking.


----------



## yuandrew (May 12, 2011)

The reflector is painted metal but it is slightly bowl shaped. 

I checked a mom and pop trailer shop (Arrow Trailer Supply) today and found a ThinLite 311/312 series incandescent fixture which would be better suited as the reflector is completely flat inside.


----------

